# Looking for freelance designers!!!



## 69440 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

I'm planning on starting my own screen printing company. But im still a student (low on funds), no illustrator or artistic skills just the ideas. Plus here in Belgium its a big fuzz to set up a company of that sort. Enough complaining...

My questions are:
- i' m looking for a freelance designer(s)who can help me with 3 design's/ideas who can work with a low budget or free?
- or do you know a good place to start looking for designers?

You can also mail me: [email protected]

Thanks to all!

Andrew


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Well Andrew,

what kind of ideas do you have? Being an amateur artist, i am always looking for opportunities to andvance my skill and would be more than happy to help you in as much as i can. As a college student, i have some time to play around with ideas.


----------



## agape indagator (Apr 28, 2009)

Dretn said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I'm planning on starting my own screen printing company. But im still a student (low on funds), no illustrator or artistic skills just the ideas. Plus here in Belgium its a big fuzz to set up a company of that sort. Enough complaining...
> 
> ...


what are your 3 ideas, im just getting started in this whole thing also.. im sure we cld come to reasonable terms if you still needed the help


----------

